# Sun Protection



## Magicrik

Im looking around at the moment for some gear to where to protect me from the sun..............ive been looking at resh vests, gloves, hats and so on. I was woundering if any of you guy wear a wet siut? i was thinking it might be the answer to all my worries. Keep me dry, cool, warm and protected from the sun. Or this there a better way?

Any help here would be much Apresheated


----------



## Peril

Rik, I think a wetsuit is too warm for up your way. I have a 2-3mm steamer that I wear sometimes in winter. Mostly I am OK through winter with a thermal vest under a columbia shirt. Wear lightweight fishing pants. Only time I feel cold is with the backs of my legs getting wet, but tha't particular to my yak I think. The columbia shirt and lightweight trousers are excellent sun protection all year round. Don't even think about wearing shorts or short sleeves anymore.


----------



## hairymick

Hi Rick, Columbia (or similar) lightweight shirt (Get one with lots of pockets.) and similar pants plus a good hat.

Re the wettie, Way too hot up here mostely. On the really cool mornings I usually wear a sleevless surfers vest under the shirt for that bit of added warmth.


----------



## Phoenix

Hi,
Sunglasses - always, as the UV will damage your eyes no end.

A hat - a high-vis arafat type hat is what I use.

I terms of clothing I will be getting a rash shirt shortly, currently I wear a high-vis polo.

In terms of leg wear either board shorts or shark skin.

Sun cream and after sun as much as I can.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## PeterJ

I use the same sort of shirt as hairy when the weather permits with a wide brimmed hat.


----------



## Dodge

Rik

Starting from the top down I wear

Summer
Hat with brim, sunglasses, long sleeve vented Kokoda fishing shirt [1/2 cost of Columbia], shorts because I sit side saddle often, reef boots, sunscreen on exposed skin with tube to reapply, and after a shower sorbolene on the skin as after care.
Personally don't like wet long pants

Winter
The shirt becomes a flannelette one, and a parka if there is a breeze, and the rest is as summer gear


----------



## Magicrik

At the moment i have a long sleeved hood i wear in the mornings and it white so as the day start warming up i dont get to hot.......but once its hot ive only got short sleeve tops (as i dont like long ones) so i use sun cream SPF30+..................And yes ive got sunnie i nice pair of spotters 8) But i got a question, whats a columbia shirt and where can i get one?


----------



## Peril

Columbia, kokoda, shimano etc make lightweight vented shirts, sometimes with lots of pockets. The long-sleeved ones are ideal for fishing in hot sunny weather. The ones I have are comfortable on the hottest days. Some are SPF rated. The ones I have aren't but I've not gotten tanned or burnt through them. They are available from tackle stores, outdoor clothing stores and even some of the discount chains.

I dislike sunblock so am very happy to wear full length lightweight clothing, even if it gets wet, a floppy hat and polarised sunnies and just put sunblock on face, neck, hands and feet.

As an example, earlier this year my son came out on the yak on what turned out to be a hot sunny day. I had the full length clothing and floppy hat while he had short sleeve rashie and board shorts with liberal sunblock and a cap. I was comfortable, he was not. He especially suffered from the discomfort of the sun on his lower legs. Didn't get burnt but wasn't happy and it tired him out.


----------



## Magicrik

Thanks Peril your always a great help.


----------



## Phoenix

Bear in mind that fish have a very sensative taste and anything out of the ordinary, such as sunblock, bug spray, etc can kill your chances in terms of fishing.

I would lean towards long sleeve clothing if you can.

"Go So" are another brand that make good sun block clothing, but I much prefer a rash shirt


----------



## Magicrik

I picked up a sky blue kokoda shirt yesterday.....one of those one with all the packets. Im going to put a light T shirt on the then my PFD and then put the shirt over it all............The idea is that with it being a light colour and the t shirt being white the sun wont make me too hot....


----------



## Gerhardd

I know that this is an old question....

I really learned quickly here in the United Arab Emirates that you want to hide from the sun as much as possible when fishing.

There is not much shade on a kayak or semi rigged inflatable....

Long sleeve shirt and light weight trousers from Colombia is the way to go with a broad rim hat and I use Costa Del Mar polarised glasses.

My face and neck still got hammered as I do not like putting sun tan lotion on when I go fishing (take it with and forget to put it on until I feel the burn and then its to late)

I found this for my face

http://www.buff.es/en/index.php?p=AUS

This works brilliant to keep your face and neck protected.

By the way on a good summer day here in the UAE it can go easily up to 48 degrees C on the water....

Some mornings when we get out of Dubai at 03:00 its all ready 37 degrees C and the water temp goes up to 33 degrees C....

Because of the sun and heat water is an absolute must....

My 2 dirhams....


----------



## Joffa

I just wear a Columbia shirt (long sleeve) and long pants, Godwanna, Columbia, North Face etc all make UV protective light weight gear that drys quick. Great in Melb on warmer days! In winter, different story......thermals, wetsuit etc etc etc, but UV protection still required!


----------



## Barrabundy

Up here in NQ you can get stinger suits which are made of lightwight material (lycra I think) They're one piece which is a negative when nature calls. I wear one along with dive boots, open palm gloves, a frillneck type cap, sunnies. There's not much left to put sunscreen on after all that!

If you're not getting wet and you're sitting in the full sun with no breeze it DOES get a bit hot, and being all synthetic materials you get smelly. I guess the trade-off is hot and UV protected or cool and cooked (or covered in sunscreen)


----------



## Guest

Have a look for the "GO SO" hat and long sleeve shirts.
Love them.
The hat I wear every time ( also ptotects from rain), and the shirt has longer arms, so it covers the back of your hands ("build in glove).


----------



## AJD

Hey Rik - I'd leave the wetsuit out of the equation unless you plan on going for a swim regularly. Up this way they're just to dam hot. I've worn one occassionally in the past during winter but found I was sweating up a storm.
If you want to follow the wetsuit thing be sure to get a pants + jacket suit not a bib and brace or full suit. Why - as you sit the suit pulls down onto your shoulders. OK in the short term but murder for larger trips.


----------



## solatree

I have a long sleeved solar suit shirt - which I really like for sun protection on top - plus fishing gloves and (now) Go So Adapt-a-Cap. For my legs in winter I have shark skins - but usually wear just board shorts in summer. But have just been given a pair of Slazenger "bioslyx" compression training tights - which I will try under the boardies. They claim a "Cool Tech (TM)" treatment and SPF 40+ - which they claim not protects from UV but also cools the body when warm - so will see how I go with these.

Anybody else used them for Kayaking ?


----------



## kayakfisher

Wherever possible use clothing instead of sunscreen. The nano particles and chemicals in that stuff put out a scent trail a mile long guranteed to fowl anything you touch. I use a wide brimmed hat, sunnies, long sleeved rashie and thermal longs in summer and in winter use a special kayaking top from Immersian Research which is great.


----------



## redman

Definitely a Stinger Suit mate - usually never get to hot even here up north as its basically just a full length Rashie. Also the arafat caps are great and when used with gloves and boots only really need a bit of screen of sun for the face


----------

